# Commitment to South Australia letter



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys

I have a question regarding the commitment to SA letter. What I've done so far is two pages long, and about 1000 words. Its basically a summary of the research i did and how it relates to me.I start with a brief intro, then elaborate on the following:
Living in SA, Cost of living in SA, Weather, Economy, Employment, people and culture of SA. Then a conclusion of how SA is the perfect state for me based on the research I've done.

I tried to make the letter as personal as possible with a balance of facts and figures and I include a list of sources at the end.

My question is am I approaching this correctly? Is this similar to anyone who had to write a commitment letter? Or is it more like a contract, where you say you promise to stay in SA and so forth?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The way you're approaching it is correct and it sounds like you have a good understanding of the requirements.

Good luck,


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great thank you.


----------



## Naylorus (Nov 13, 2013)

that is exactly how I had prepared mine too for SA. Based on personal research focusing on factors such as SA economy, current long term initiatives being taken by state government, climate, education/schooling standards, cost of living and current employment rate. Also make a point to highlight the social/cultural opportunities that SA offers for immigrants to assimilate rather easily with mainstream society in general.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

You've done it correctly. That's what I had to do for my commitment letter for my SS as well


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

Naylorus, thanks for the advice. I will do some research on those items and add it to my letter.


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Ashleigh.


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

One last queation. How many pages/words did you guys have for your commitment letter? Ive got 2 pages at 1000 words


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

gordon28 said:


> One last queation. How many pages/words did you guys have for your commitment letter? Ive got 2 pages at 1000 words


Mine was also around two pages. My Word's busted at the moment, so I can't check exactly how many words.. As far as I know, there's no word limit/minimum, as long as you've expressed yourself clearly and convincingly it should be enough


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

O great thanks. I think my letter should be 99% done then


----------

